# One last name change?



## Ry (Aug 28, 2011)

Can I get Ryan Stou'n changed to Ry?

I'm known as Ry now in most corners of the internet now.


----------



## wedgeski (Aug 30, 2011)

Why you don't change your user name to "Ryoun Sto'ne" remains a constant source of mystery to me. ;-)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 30, 2011)

Considering that this topic has been sitting here for a month unanswered, I think it might be possible that "Ry" is to short of a name, that or you should have mentioned an admin.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Aug 31, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Considering that this topic has been sitting here for a month unanswered, I think it might be possible that "Ry" is to short of a name, that or you should have mentioned an admin.




August 29th is a month ago? Wow, time flies.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Aug 31, 2011)

August 28th isn't a month ago either.  And, time has no fly speed so it can only hustle or use Athletics to climb or swim.


----------



## Ry (Sep 1, 2011)

wedgeski said:


> Why you don't change your user name to "Ryoun Sto'ne" remains a constant source of mystery to me. ;-)




I think you pronounce the apostrophe differently than I do.  I say "ftagn"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 3, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> August 29th is a month ago? Wow, time flies.




Weird.  I sware I saw this thread earlier this month.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Sep 9, 2011)

Ryan Stou'n said:


> I'm known as Ry now in most corners of the internet now.



Love your work.









Spoiler



That's Ry Cooder, if you didn't know.


----------



## Ry (Sep 20, 2011)

PirateCat has been _e_-mailed.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 23, 2011)

All set!


----------

